
.NET Core 3.1 Preview 1 - flipchart
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/announcing-net-core-3-1-preview-1/
======
rkagerer
_Known Issue: The Visual Studio 16.4 installer may uninstall the .NET Core 3.0
Runtime when it installs .NET Core 3.1. We recommend you re-in-install or
repair the .NET Core 3.0 SDK in that case._

